# Probleme bei Typo3 Installation auf 1und1 rootserver



## Harris (18. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich besitze einen 1und1 rootserver (L) und bekomme auf diesem einfach typo 3 nicht zum laufen. Ich habe alles nach der Anleitung von SachaVorbeck (http://www.typo3faq.net/index.php?sid=67487&aktion=artikel&rubrik=001&id=27&lang=de) installiert (auch wenn diese ein wenig veraltet ist). Dies funktionierte auch alles ohne Fehlermeldung. 

Problem ist nun, das der Server immer beim Aufruf der Seite den Fehler "403 Forbidden - You don't have permission to access / on this server." bringt. dies tut er auch wenn man in den html ordner eine einfache index.htm packt. Das heisst der server bringt diesen Fehler auch bei Typo3 unabhängigen index-Dateien, egal in welchem ordner sich diese befinden. Erreichbar sind diese nur bei angabe des vollständigen Links (http://www.musterurl.de/musterordner/INDEX.HTM).

Kann mir irgend jemand erklären, wie dieses Prolem zu beheben ist, oder eine aktuelle Anleitung geben, wie man typo3 auf einem aktuellen 1und1 Rootserver L installiert?

Danke.


----------



## Ben Ben (18. August 2004)

Also Typo3 läuft bei 1&1 auch auf dem Profipaket (oder wie das günstigste mit PHP&mysql heisst).
Schau doch mal in die error.log bzw access.log vom Apache, da dürfte die Ursache etwas genauer Stehen.

Evtl. liegts an felenden Symlinks, bzw. der Fehlenden Erlaubnis, in dem typo3 Verzeichnis und Unterverzeichnissen Symlinks zu folgen.


----------



## Harris (18. August 2004)

Der Fehler der beständig in der Log steht ist folgender

Symbolic link not allowed: /home/www/web1/html/index.php
zw.
Symbolic link not allowed: /home/www/web1/html/dummy-3.6.2/index.php
und jetzt nach suche der obigen fehler folgender
Directory index forbidden by rule: /home/www/web1/html/nuds/
(die seite ist nur mit angabe von "index.htm" aufrufbar.......er findet bzw sucht die index.htm nicht)

Ich kann auch gerne meine httpd.conf schicken, falls das hift.


----------



## Ben Ben (19. August 2004)

Jo hatte ich am Anfang auch, weil ich das grundsätzlich nicht aktiviere....

Schicken brauchst du sie nicht.
Da ich nicht weiss wieviel du da schon geändert hast oder Directory-Direktiven gesetzt hast, beschreibe ich dir nur wo es hinmuss.
Irgendwo hast du <Directory ...> für deinen docroot.
Entweder du fügst dort in die Zeile Options das Wort FllowSymLinks hinzu.
Was aber auch geht, in der Zeile AllowOverride einfach Options hinzuschrieben. Dies erlaubt dir dann per htaccess-Datei, die typo3 verwendet einfach dort Options FollowSymlinks zu definieren.


----------



## Harris (20. August 2004)

Danke,

versuche das mit den infos erst mal hinzubekommen...........wenn du im irc oder ähnlichem zu erreichen währest, würde das vieleicht auch helfen..........

mfg Harris


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. August 2004)

FollowSymLinks sollten in deinem Fall die Lösung sein.

IRC ist daher verkehrt, da die Problemlösung (bei anderen Fragen) für andere Mitglieder nicht nachvollziehbar ist und die Lösungen von Fragen daher auch hier im Forum erfolgen soll.

P.S.: Das sind allerste Apache-Grundkenntnisse. Wenn du diese nicht  besitzt, solltest du dir überlegen, ob du die nötigen Fähigkeiten hast, einen dedizierten Server *sicher * zu administrieren ....


----------



## Harris (22. August 2004)

Danke Arne für deinen schönen Kommentar,

allerdings solltest du dir den Sinn des Forums noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Der sollte meiner Ansicht nach nicht darin betshen, Leuten zu sagen, zu was sie fähig sind oder nicht. Es sollte doch eher Hilfe für all die sein, die eine eigene Problemlösung zum Zeitpunkt nicht erreicht habe.
Asserdem gehe ich davon aus, dass du nicht im Stande bist, meine Fähigkeiten zu beurteilen.
Aber ist doch immer wieder schön, solch "hilfreiche" Kommentare von Administratoren eines Hilfeforums zu bekommen, die Scheinbar alles können, aber keine Hilfe sind.

In diesem Sinne 
DANKE ARNE!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. August 2004)

Ich habe keine Lust, dass meine Server mit Spam über ein OpenRelay deinerseits oder einen gecrackten Server deinerseits angegriffen werden (falls du nicht das nötige Wissen haben solltest, um den Server dicht zu bekommen). Du bist im Falle des Falls ja sicher bereit, meinen Arbeitsaufwand als auch die dadurch entstandenen Kosten zu übernehmen, oder?

Ich habe hier noch zwei hilfreiche Links für dich:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials120744.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials151570.html

Besonders interessant ist wohl auch:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials139549.html


----------



## Harris (22. August 2004)

Hi Arne,

Schrecklich interessante Links.......aber du wirst wohl mit dem flauen Gefühl im Magen leben müssen, dass der Harris einen Rootserver besitzt, der auch weiterhin am Netz bleiben wird. Dies kontest du mir auch nicht mit Angabe der Links ausreden.
Ich gehe außerdem davon aus, das mein Grundwissen bezüglich Linux ausreichend ist um einen Rootserver zu betreiben, finde es allerding trotzdem interessant, das du diese nach nur einer Fehlerbeschreibung scheinbar besser beurteilen kannst. 
Im Übrigen habe ich meinen Fehler mitlerweile selbst behoben. Das Motto eures Forums "User helfen Usern" lässt scheinbar nicht äquivalent auf die Administratoren anwenden, denn eine große Hilfe warst du leider nicht. Schade!
Ich hoffe nur, das bei bei deinen Problemen, andere user (freunde, etc) mehr Energie in die Lösung als in den Versuch der Beurteilung deiner Fachkenntnisse investieren.

mfg Harris


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. August 2004)

Ich habe eben extra noch mal meine ausgedruckte Typo3-Dokumentation hervorgeholt - die SymLink-(Funktion|Problematik) wird dort ausdrücklich erwähnt.


----------



## walmedia (22. August 2004)

*1und1*

Wenn Du detailierte Anleitung suchst dann gehe hier hin:

http://www.jweiland.de/1und1-typo3-server+M54a708de802.html


----------



## Ben Ben (23. August 2004)

Geht wohl etwas OT, scheiss egal ob Harris nun seinen root-Server administrieren kann...


----------



## sinucello (16. November 2004)

Hi,

  ich kann Arnes Anmerkungen sehr gut verstehen. Interessant ist auch das hier: http://www.rootforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5248

 Für ein paar Wochen habe ich auch Installationssupport für Rootserver angeboten, habe es dann aber wieder bleiben lassen, weil ich gemerkt habe, dass ich damit diese Geräte für Menschen mit unzureichenden Linux-Kenntnissen attraktiv mache. Das ist zwar nun wirklich nicht mehr on-topic aber da ich hier erwähnt wurde und ich damit so meine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, möchte ich dennoch meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

 Es sollte jedem klar sein, dass ein Rootserver mit seiner fetten Anbindung in den falschen Händen zu einer Werkzeug werden kann, mit dem man sehr viel Schaden anrichten kann. Ich habe selbst Debian auf meinem rootie installiert und mich ziemlich intensiv mit Linux auseinandergesetzt. 

 Trotzdem bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich den Server nicht mehr länger als Produktivsystem mit Kundenwebsites nutzen möchte.

 Mittlerweile bin ich bei hostsharing.net, einer Genossenschaft für hosting, gelandet. Hier habe ich sehr viele Freiheiten, kann Linux mit Unterstützung einer tollen Community lernen und habe die Gewissheit, dass sich Profis um die wichtigen Dinge kümmern.

  Um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen, habe ich hier mal die Dateirechte von einem funktionierenden TYPO3-rootie aufgelistet:

```
drwxr-xr-x	9 wwwrun   www		  4096 Mar 19  2004 .
 dr-xr-x---	9 web1	 www		 4096 May 30 2003 ..
  drwx------	2 web1	 ftponly	  4096 Mar 19  2004 cgi-bin
  -rwxr-xr-x	1 wwwrun   www		    46 Mar 28  2003 clear.gif
  drwxr-xr-x   11 wwwrun   www		  4096 Aug 31 10:01 fileadmin
  -rwxr-xr-x	1 wwwrun   www		   232 Jul 21  2003 htaccess
 lrwxrwxrwx	1 wwwrun www		 18 Mar 28 2003 index.php -> tslib/index_ts.php
lrwxrwxrwx	1 wwwrun www		 12 Mar 28 2003 media -> tslib/media/
 lrwxrwxrwx	1 wwwrun www		 17 Mar 28 2003 showpic.php -> tslib/showpic.php
 lrwxrwxrwx	1 wwwrun www		 19 Mar 28 2003 t3lib -> ../typo3_src/t3lib/
 lrwxrwxrwx	1 wwwrun www		 19 Mar 28 2003 tslib -> ../typo3_src/tslib/
 lrwxrwxrwx	1 wwwrun www		 19 Mar 28 2003 typo3 -> ../typo3_src/typo3/
  drwxr-xr-x	3 wwwrun   www		  4096 Aug 31 10:12 typo3conf
  drwxr-xr-x	2 wwwrun   www		 12288 Oct 27 16:16 typo3temp
  drwxr-xr-x	9 wwwrun   www		  4096 Aug 31 10:01 uploads
```
 
  hth,
  Sacha


----------

